# Sauna Jee



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 29, 2014)

An abandoned sauna, where you can find clean steril rooms and decay:

1



Green inside... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Eat and drink... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Blue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Cancer... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Pool... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Without sense... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Looks so natural... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Piss... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice one. Its always a pleasure to see your pics! That place is an absolute minter!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jan 30, 2014)

How do you do it? Wait round the coner till the van clears off?
Biilliant photos and thanks. Jim


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's no problem to visit this one. An open door shouts "come in"... I'm no magician, do urbex like everyone else do...  Thx for the comments, and I'm proud that here are so many people, which like my pics...


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 20, 2014)

looks pretty pimptastic that! nice!


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 20, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 20, 2014)

I like everything you post. Its different from what we have in the uk really. Nice set of photos


----------



## Pilot (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh now this is something special, and very well shot if I may say.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy bejesus!! People spend a lot if time researching places that haven't been done before, that are fresh on this game.... But you?! You get there before anyone! 
Like it as usual. Get in!!


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2014)

You found another one which looks almost new. Fab.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Feb 25, 2014)

Many thx to all your comments, but this one is very well known here. Now, a few months after my visit it's not in that good condition anymore...


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow! You sure know how to find some superb sites!!!


----------

